# Looking for some input from experienced breeders



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope this is the right place to post this.

I'm looking for some input. I'm looking at a pup that I really like. This breeder has an emotional attachment to this particular litter (dam is last pup from their foundation dog/heart dog) and is anxious to not lose the line.

She first proposed a discounted rate with the condition if I ever bred her (I wont) she could get a pup. I then said i was not opposed to a breeding arrangement assuming hips and titled first. If the pup is what it's supposed to be and I do what I'm supposed to do this would be a pup one would like to see bred one day. So...we decided to think on this a few days and she's asked me to come to the table with some ideas. I have no idea how an arrangement like this would work.

If any of you have any past experience and are willing to share I'd very much appreciate it. PMs are fine.

Thanks!


----------

